# Cyber DEAL on Fire - MERGED



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Amazon posted on their FB this morning...



> Check back this evening for deals you don´t want to miss on Kindle Fire


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting!

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

So what is the best strategy here? refresh the fire pages non stop till my finger falls off?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

$50 off the 16GB making it $119

http://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00C5W16B8/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I got an email announcing Cyber Monday deals starting at 5p.m. today. When I follow any of the links I only get regular pricing. Anyone have any luck getting a $50 off page?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeah, it went live at 8pm EST.


----------



## Doodle Mom (Oct 2, 2012)

The specials are ready...I wanted the 32 GB  7" HDX.  Got it for $219, rather than $269.  A Christmas present for my daughter and son-in-law.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Official Announcement:



> Kindle Fire ‪#‎CyberMonday‬ deals start NOW!
> Get a Kindle Fire HD 16 GB $119 (reg. $169) http://amzn.to/IyjXJF
> or a Kindle Fire HDX Wi-Fi $179 (reg. $229) http://amzn.to/1jZjdZS
> Hurry, these are the lowest prices of the season and quantities are limited. They won't last long.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, it's working now. Thanks. I figured it would work as soon as I got it. Guess I tried it too soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Those are good deals for anyone who wants the HD or HDX7. . . . . I'm pretty sure if the HDX8.9 goes on sale I'll jump on it. 

Incidentally the HD 8.9 is $40 off as well. That might be a more permanent price reduction.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I was hoping for the lower end model to be the one that dropped in price. Was thinking of a present for someone for Christmas... but $120 is still to much fore my budget. Ah well... back to the drawing board.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

merging with other thread for this special.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Amazon.com has added a news release to its Media Room website.
Title: Cyber Monday Starts Early--Amazon Announces Two Unprecedented Limited-Time Deals on Kindle Fire Tablets

Date(s): 1-Dec-2013 8:06 PM

For a complete listing of our news releases, please click here

$50 dollars off two of our most popular tablets

Kindle Fire HDX 7"--normally $229--now just $179

Breakthrough price now even lower--all-new Kindle Fire HD 16 GB now just $119

SEATTLE--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Dec. 1, 2013-- (NASDAQ:AMZN)--Amazon today announced two special deals on Kindle Fire tablets. Starting now and through Cyber Monday, customers will receive $50 off two of our most popular Fire tablets: just $119 for the all-new Kindle Fire HD 16 GB, normally $169 (nearly 30% off); and just $179 for Kindle Fire HDX 7", normally $229 (over 20% off). These deals are available on Amazon.com while supplies last. Customers can order Fire HD 16 GB at www.amazon.com/firehd16GB and Fire HDX 7" at www.amazon.com/hdx-7.

"The new Fire tablets are the best tablets we've ever built--the reviews from press and the feedback from customers has been overwhelmingly positive," said Neil Lindsay, Vice President, Amazon Kindle. "We're excited to be able to offer $50 off Kindle Fire HDX 7" and the all-new Kindle Fire HD 16GB for Cyber Monday."

The new Kindle Fire HDX 7" features a stunning exclusive HDX display, a quad-core 2.2 GHz processor, twice the memory, and up to 11 hours of battery life, as well as exclusive new features like X-Ray for Music, Second Screen, Prime Instant Video downloads, and the revolutionary new Mayday button.

The all-new Kindle Fire HD includes an HD display, high-performance processor, dual speakers, exclusive features, and all the benefits of the Amazon ecosystem at a breakthrough price.

For additional information and a full list of Amazon Cyber Monday deals, visit www.amazon.com/cybermonday.

About Amazon.com

Amazon.com, Inc. (NASDAQ:AMZN), a Fortune 500 company based in Seattle, opened on the World Wide Web in July 1995 and today offers Earth's Biggest Selection. Amazon.com, Inc. seeks to be Earth's most customer-centric company, where customers can find and discover anything they might want to buy online, and endeavors to offer its customers the lowest possible prices. Amazon.com and other sellers offer millions of unique new, refurbished and used items in categories such as Books; Movies, Music & Games; Digital Downloads; Electronics & Computers; Home & Garden; Toys, Kids & Baby; Grocery; Apparel, Shoes & Jewelry; Health & Beauty; Sports & Outdoors; and Tools, Auto & Industrial. Amazon Web Services provides Amazon's developer customers with access to in-the-cloud infrastructure services based on Amazon's own back-end technology platform, which developers can use to enable virtually any type of business. Kindle Paperwhite is the world's best-selling and most advanced e-reader. It features new display technology with higher contrast, the next generation built-in light, a faster processor, the latest touch technology, and exclusive new features designed from the ground up for readers. Kindle, the lightest and smallest Kindle, features improved fonts and faster page turns. The new Kindle Fire HDX features a stunning exclusive 7" or 8.9" HDX display, a quad-core 2.2 GHz processor, 2x more memory, and 11 hours of battery life, as well as exclusive new features of Fire OS 3.0 including X-Ray for Music, Second Screen, Prime Instant Video downloads, and the revolutionary new Mayday button. The all-new Kindle Fire HD includes an HD display, high-performance processor and dual speakers at a breakthrough price.

Amazon and its affiliates operate websites, including www.amazon.com, www.amazon.co.uk, www.amazon.de,www.amazon.co.jp, www.amazon.fr, www.amazon.ca, www.amazon.cn, www.amazon.it, www.amazon.es,www.amazon.com.br, www.amazon.in, www.amazon.com.mx, and www.amazon.com.au. As used herein, "Amazon.com," "we," "our" and similar terms include Amazon.com, Inc., and its subsidiaries, unless the context indicates otherwise.

Forward-Looking Statements

This announcement contains forward-looking statements within the meaning of Section 27A of the Securities Act of 1933 and Section 21E of the Securities Exchange Act of 1934. Actual results may differ significantly from management's expectations. These forward-looking statements involve risks and uncertainties that include, among others, risks related to competition, management of growth, new products, services and technologies, potential fluctuations in operating results, international expansion, outcomes of legal proceedings and claims, fulfillment and data center optimization, seasonality, commercial agreements, acquisitions and strategic transactions, foreign exchange rates, system interruption, inventory, government regulation and taxation, payments and fraud. More information about factors that potentially could affect Amazon.com's financial results is included in Amazon.com's filings with the Securities and Exchange Commission, including its most recent Annual Report on Form 10-K and subsequent filings.

Source: Amazon.com, Inc.

Amazon.com, Inc.
Media Hotline: 206-266-7180
www.amazon.com/pr

The email..

Hmm off to check on price drop on HDX 8.9" to see if it matches the one I still don't have yet.. nope.. just the HD.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I broke down and ordered a totally unjustified 7 inch HDX. I'll probably regret it in the morning.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

But I bet  you won't cancel it!  And I think you will love it, Claw!

By the Way.. one nickname for my cat is The Hooded Claw  .. she gets into a thin canvas tote bag, head first (butt and tail outside, of course), and uses her then "hooded" claws to bat various toys about.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> But I bet you won't cancel it! And I think you will love it, Claw!
> 
> By the Way.. one nickname for my cat is The Hooded Claw .. she gets into a thin canvas tote bag, head first (butt and tail outside, of course), and uses her then "hooded" claws to bat various toys about.


Oddly enough, I felt guilty and canceled an order for a big artsy hardback that I ordered using the 30% off coupon. Plus canceled a clothing order from one of those cyber Monday deals. You're right I probably will not cancel the fire.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I just happened to checked amazon tonight & saw the deal & bought the 16 GB HDX for my father


----------



## Zero (Jan 27, 2011)

VydorScope said:


> I was hoping for the lower end model to be the one that dropped in price. Was thinking of a present for someone for Christmas... but $120 is still to much fore my budget. Ah well... back to the drawing board.


I think the bestbuy deal is still alive. Previous generation Kindle Fire HD for $100: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/amazon-kindle-fire-hd-7-previous-generation-16gb-black/2599009.p

Hope that helps. I ordered the bestbuy one...but now I'm not sure which to keep!

Pros of bestbuy version: front camera, HDMI output

Pros of amazon newer version: faster processor, prime video download (no camera or hdmi output)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just in case y'all need the links. 

7" Kindle HD

7" Kindle HDX

Betsy


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered the 7" HDX tonight and have my original sold already. It's $100 net so I couldn't pass. Well, I could and probably should have, but I didn't.


----------



## Capri142 (Sep 25, 2009)

I just cant pass this up so time to buy a Kindle Tablet. Question tho: Is the $25 difference in the "Special Offers" (with or without) that much of a difference?  HD vs HDX .... Worth it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Leo!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Capri142 said:


> I just cant pass this up so time to buy a Kindle Tablet. Question tho: Is the $25 difference in the "Special Offers" (with or without) that much of a difference? HD vs HDX .... Worth it?


The special offers only show on the lock screen; to me it's just something to swipe to get to the device. There are also recommendations when viewing in portrait mode on the home screen, but those can be turned off on the device, for free.

You can always buy out of the Special Offers later if you don't like them. But there are also SOs that only Fire owners get--I recently got a brand new Paperwhite for $20.

The HDX has a better resolution screen and some other features that the HD doesn't have. There's a comparison page on Amazon...back in a sec.

These are the main differences; most other features are similar. Here are the specs, will check out the actual features in a sec.


ResolutionHD7: 1280 x 800 (216 ppi)HDX7: 1920 x 1200 (323 ProcessorHD7: Dual-Core 1.5 GHzHDX7: Quad-Core 2.2 GHzCameraHD7: NoneHDX7: Front-facing HD cameraStorageHD7: 8 or 16GBHDX7: 16, 32, or 64GBWeightHD7: 12.2 oz (345 grams)HDX7: Wi-Fi: 10.7 oz (303 grams)Customer SupportHD7: Email, web, and phoneHDX7: On-device "Mayday" button +
email, web, and phone

I think the HDX is well worth the additional money, if it's in your budget. Faster, especially for web browsing, great graphics.

Betsy

_Merging with existing thread. (sorry for any confusion) And agreeing 100% with Betsy's analysis. _


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a gold box deal today so looks like it will be available all day. The count down shows it for another not quite 20 hours; if I'm counting right that's midnight pacific and 3 a.m. tomorrow on the East Coast.  US only, I'm afraid.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Capri142 said:


> I just cant pass this up so time to buy a Kindle Tablet. Question tho: Is the $25 difference in the "Special Offers" (with or without) that much of a difference? HD vs HDX .... Worth it?


I can not speak to the HDX... but I would not waste money on removing the SOs. I have the Fire HD with SO and really you never see them unless you want to - and I go check them from time to time. They are on the lock screen - which you almost never look at really - you just swipe it away. Then there is a menu option way down at the end of the menu that you have to swipe down to that says "Special offers" where you can go to see them.

As Betsy mentioned - sometimes there are good deals in there that you can only get that way.


----------



## Doodle Mom (Oct 2, 2012)

I ordered the 32GB 7" HDX for a Christmas gift and I am contemplating ordering the 16GB HDX for myself or would the 32 be better? I have an Ipad 2 and the new Paperwhite Kindle so wondering from all of your experiences if it would be worth it.  I am an Amazon Prime member if that makes any difference.  I have some b'day money saved so it would be in the budget.  Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Some people just really don't like 'ads', which is what the SOs are.  So for them, buying out might be worth it.  But, as Betsy said, you can do that later if you decide they annoy you.  So don't spend the money now to do so.

There have been more and better offers lately -- it seems to ebb and flow.

Also, FWIW, if you decide you don't like them and buy out, you can always turn them back on later.  No, they don't give you your money back, but once you have paid for NOT SOs, you can basically switch them on and off as you choose.  So if you hear here of a good offer, you can got MYK and switch 'em on to try to get it, too.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Some people just really don't like 'ads', which is what the SOs are. So for them, buying out might be worth it. But, as Betsy said, you can do that later if you decide they annoy you. So don't spend the money now to do so.


I thought I would be in this camp... but did not spend the money at purchase and did not regret it.  Your experience and milage may vary of course.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Was looking at an HDX-7 for DW's Christmas gift.  
Up jumps Cyber Monday.  Hope she loves it, cause I pulled the trigger!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Doodle Mom said:


> I ordered the 32GB 7" HDX for a Christmas gift and I am contemplating ordering the 16GB HDX for myself or would the 32 be better? I have an Ipad 2 and the new Paperwhite Kindle so wondering from all of your experiences if it would be worth it. I am an Amazon Prime member if that makes any difference. I have some b'day money saved so it would be in the budget. Thanks!


How much memory is on your iPad? Has it been enough, or has that limited you? Alternately, if you have a lot of memory on the iPad, but never use it all, you might consider getting less on the HDX.

The usual culprit for needing lots of memory is a need or desire to carry around lots of video, but other things can create a need for room, such as lots of photos or a colossal music collection. If you don't need to do that, smaller may be beautiful for you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like the HD deal is sold out. . . . but the HDX7 is still available. . . . .


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Looks like the HD deal is sold out. . . . but the HDX7 is still available. . . . .


Well, it was only live till midnight EST - when it went live at 8PM it said "4 hours remaining in deal"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

But it was there earlier today -- and is ongoing for the HDX . . . . .  the deal, that is.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But it was there earlier today -- and is ongoing for the HDX . . . . . the deal, that is.


Odd, it was not when I refreshed the Cyber Week page this morning... it was already gone. It definitely had a hours count down last night because my wife was asking how long could we wait before making a decision and I was like uummm "little over 2 hours." 

Either way... is gone now!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I hadn't checked on it since last night, but the press release made it sound as if both deals would be good through CyberMonday or until supplies ran out, whichever happened first:



> SEATTLE--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Dec. 1, 2013-- (NASDAQ:AMZN)--Amazon today announced two special deals on Kindle Fire tablets. *Starting now and through Cyber Monday*, customers will receive $50 off two of our most popular Fire tablets: just $119 for the all-new Kindle Fire HD 16 GB, normally $169 (nearly 30% off); and just $179 for Kindle Fire HDX 7", normally $229 (over 20% off). *These deals are available on Amazon.com while supplies last*. Customers can order Fire HD 16 GB at www.amazon.com/firehd16GB and Fire HDX 7" at www.amazon.com/hdx-7.


Betsy


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

That's what I've been waiting for . . . I got the HDX for $50 off and the origami cover at $15 off.  Unfortunately shipping was NOT free, which added about $16 to the cost.  Now my wife's Paperwhite (1) goes on Craigslist, my hd 7" becomes my wife's, and I have an HDX to play with!  

- Bill


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

MrBill said:


> I got the HDX for $50 off and the origami cover at $15 off. Unfortunately shipping was NOT free, which added about $16 to the cost. - Bill


I'm confused. It says it is qualified for "Free Shipping" since it is over $35.


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

KayakerNC said:


> I'm confused. It says it is qualified for "Free Shipping" since it is over $35.


So it does, I must have clicked on something wrong during the order process, d*mn! 

I sent them an E-mail requesting a refund on the $15.95 shipping fee, thanks for the tip!


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't order a cover as I thought they were too expensive. I didn't know they were discounted. I might have ordered the least expensive in that case.


----------

